# Help?



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

Crabgrass or Dallisgrass? Or something else?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

smooth crabgrass would be my guess.

Also I saw your other thread, I'd personally let it ride. If you were in the SE I would say go for it, Missouri, I'd nope out of it and let it die.

$0.02


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> smooth crabgrass would be my guess.
> 
> Also I saw your other thread, I'd personally let it ride. If you were in the SE I would say go for it, Missouri, I'd nope out of it and let it die.
> 
> $0.02


Is there a dead giveaway to tell crabgrass from dallisgrass?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Other then the seed head not always.

Dallisgrass on the left, crabgrass on the right.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

It's a little early to tell. The seeds tell all. As an early bet, I think it is Dallisgrass. If so, I would recommend pulling it now before the seeds drop. I've pulled some this year that came in new sod and it seems to have controlled it. Pre-emergent is also down to help any that spring up next year.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

You've got seed heads there so I'd do a pre-emergent application next spring.


----------

